# Cleaning a camphor wood chest



## Anonymous (31 Mar 2005)

I'm trying to clean an intricate carved camphor wood chest that is covered with years of dust and grime. Any ideas?


----------



## Aragorn (31 Mar 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mork!

Can't really help with your question - pressure washer is the only thing that comes to mind  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mar 2005)

> Welcome to the forum Mork!


 Thank you!

Thanks for the idea  , little worried about getting it wet though?


----------



## Gill (31 Mar 2005)

Would acetate be any use?

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (31 Mar 2005)

It is very hard to beat household ammonia as a cleaner. I still rate it better than anything for cleaning old wooden tools which have grime and wax and proably oil embedded in them.

I would start with something like a toothbrush and a bit of webrax, a cupfull of ammoina and patience. Don't get the wood too wet and have a plentiful supply of cloth and/or loo paper/kleenex to dry it off periodically.


----------



## Alf (31 Mar 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Mork,

I dunno Chris, ammonia seems a bit extreme. :-k Mind you, I've never tried it...  Whatever you do, Mork, try it somewhere inconspicuous _first_... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I will proceed gingerly and to some tests first! :wink: and thanks again for the welcome :lol:


----------

